# How did you find/and or choose your breeder?



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

There is another thread where discussions are "would you refer people on this forum to specific breeders"?

Instead of hijacking that thread further I brought it here and hope people will share their opinions.


I will only give my referral for those I have had direct contact with ie. purchased a puppy myself. If breeder information is posted I have no problem pointing out what I think is good or bad but only my opinion.

I would like to see more people talk about their experiences with their breeders, both good and bad. I know how difficult it can be to find a good breeder, been there. I have years of experience with purebred dogs both as pets in the show and obedience ring. When I lost my last Siberian Husky at 14, my husband said it was his turn to pick what breed of dog we would have next. When he said GSD I was OMGGGG could you pick a sicklier breed!?!?!. I began the long search, months of phone calls and following up references. I talked to some total nutbars, one of which I swear was Lobobear...exact same views. I was learning about the 2 breeds within the breed and settled on our first GSD being a showline. I had thoughts of heading back into the showing, most definately obedience and agility. I found what I thought was a reputable breeder. Kennel visits...one unannounced (I know i am bad). I was comfortable, I called the references she supplied to me, everything looked good. Dogs were accomplished in both the show, obedience ring. Some Sieger wins etc. (found out that was false, borrowed trophies or fake). I was very up front with my expectations. Floyd was our first GSD. Over standard at a lean 98lbs, EPI, Giardia, skin allergies, dog aggressive, weak nerves and worst of all he was people aggressive to anyone with dark skin but ohhhh how handsome he was!! His aggressiveness made him a huge liability. My kids could not walk him until he was almost 7 years old....same year we lost him to Hemangiosarcoma. When I called the breeder to let her know we were losing him she told me he was the first she had lost to Hemangiosarcoma. With 20+ litters a year I just couldn't believe her. I later found out from a trainer that there have been multiple dogs from this kennel that have died from Hemangiosarcoma, 2 tge same age as Floyd. It reminded me of my conversation with her when Floyd was diagnosed with EPI "he will outgrow it" she said.
My family was devastated, even with all his problems we loved our Floyd. Just typing this brings tears to my eyes. He was intelligent and ohhh so loyal. My kids were devastated, we were a mess.

I told my husband never again would I get a GSD. I started looking for a breed that was simular but healthier. I felt even with my dog experience, I was tricked and I was now not confident with my ability to find a hood GSD breeder. Every search I did for simular characteristics brought me back to the GSD. 

Finally a member here suggested I contact Carmspack kennels. I did and the rest is history. Gus is now over a year. I can honestly say he is the healthiest dog I have owned thus far. He is everything she said he would be. She has joined me in his tracking training sessions. Sends him and I gifts. Invites me into her home with open caring arms and I know she will always be there for me and for Gus. Helped me to understand and relax about raw feeding so I could continue comfortably.

Why shouldn't I feel free to reccommend her to anyone looking for a GSD? Why shouldn't I be able to scream out to everyone that she has healthy GSD's that are true to the breed standard?

I know there are more good breeders out there so why can't this place be a good place for people to start their search? With so many GSD owners in one place, this place is golden!!

I wish I could publicly announce Floyd's breeder and his issues. Breeders should be accountable. To me, fair is fair.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

She must be one heck of a hidden gem ive lived in good old brooklin my entire life and was totally unaware the little town had a GSD breeder!


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

For 35+ years.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I've had 2 GSDs and I had bad experiences with both breeders. Although I love my Sinister, I think I am done with the breed or at least I will be done with them for a while. Found the 1st breeder in the newspaper and I found the 2nd breeder on this forum. 

I found my Dalmatian breeder through the internet, I was actually in contact with a different breeder but I always watched the show results pages and kept seeing this one kennel name that was dominating the show ring, I checked out their website and really liked the look of the dogs and all the information she had provided. I decided to call her, we talked for over an hour and we both decided that we would be a good match. So I drove a couple of hours to meet her and the puppies. Her rule was that after meeting the puppies you couldn't take one home that day, she wanted her puppy buyers to go home and really think about whether or not that was truly the puppy that they wanted since everyone reacts impulsively when it comes to puppies. Well I took my puppy home that very day, we all saw the connection between he and I. :wub: I am in contact with 8 of his littermates, I talk to the breeder and I really, really like her. I would absolutely recommend her and I will be getting more puppies from her in the future.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

I went to trials, various training clubs, etc to find dogs I liked. However, to cut through all the political stuff that accompanies the sport world, I focused on sport dogs I liked OFF the field. I was looking for a dog balanced enough to train in ScH, work livestock on our farm, AND be a good companion dog. There was one dog in particular I was extremely impressed with, and after researching other dogs from that litter and that breeder in particular, I moved on a repeat breeding of the litter I was so fond of.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

My first GSD, Hanah, was found through a one off line in a Dog World magazine article about GSD. There was a quote from the breeder and how they bred to German Standards. Being totally ignorant to all things GSD, I tracked them down, called them, and they had Hanah. She was coated, so they were offering a steep discount on her, back then you could not show coats. She was a WGSL. Best dog ever. Healthy as a horse, great drive, forgiving, honest. Lived to 16. Perfect intro to the breed. Breeder is no longer alive. 

My second GSD, Ike, I found via a recommendation of another friend. This friend used to board the LE K9 and one if those LEO was also a breeder. Contacted them, talked a lot, lots if emails and on the wait list I went. I got 3rd pick working male. Breeder kept one and that puppy worked as a dual purpose K9 for our county, winning many LE competitions as well. Ike was an amazing dog, lost to Hemangiosarcoma last year. If they were still breeding I would have gone back to them for another dog. But they would be ripped to shreds on this board. But their success at breeding SAR, SchH, and LE K9 is impressive. We are still very good friends, I see them all the time. 

My 3rd, Lena, is from a breeder on this board. Zu Treuenhanden. I was looking for a USAR prospect and through emails and PM, Lisa thought she had a young female prospect. So I drive out to Michigan, fell in love and came home with a dog. Lena has been an excellent dog. She did not make it as a USAR dog, but has been a true joy to own. Very healthy, except for a recent bout of stomach bacteria. She is almost 10 and going strong. Lisa was easy to deal with. We have not always agreed on things, but she has been amazingly supportive, especially recently when Lena illness almost took her from me. 

My 4th, Nix, is my newest. I was looking for a black sable male that had medium drives, great off switch and strong nerve. Did lots of research, found a breeder. That breeding fell through, so I went back to my list and emailed Julie at Vom Banach. She called me that night and we talked for nearly 2 hours. Then had multiple other conversations and I decided to go with her. I am so far thrilled with him. He is exactly what I wanted and asked for. 

Maybe I am lucky but I have only had good experiences so far. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

I searched the internet. I asked for referrals here. I called a few and went with my gut after talking to them. The breeder is wonderful. Always helps if I have a question. I was not rushed off the phone ever. When I went to see the puppies I was not rushed at all and it took me a while. They have given me information on the vet they like and use for all their dogs. It has been a great experience. 

The puppy has not had any issues that would not happen to any other dog. He got kennel cough even after being vaccinated for it, ate a pepper from the garden and had a bad reaction. More recently he laid down on a floor that was still wet from mopping and had an allergic reaction from the floor cleaner.

I don't have any complaints. He is a great dog and the breeders have been wonderful.


----------



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

Well Ozzy was a newspaper dog, Sandi came from a farm in Woolwich, the last name was Martin  

We did buy our Saint Bernard from a German Shepherd Breeder. A. Glen Saxon in Ancaster, they were the dog catchers, run grooming and boarding and have a part of their facility devoted to strays etc., who need homes. We saw the ad for Dolly, contacted Charmaine and Rick, Charmaine talked to me for hours on the phone, we went, met Dolly, spent more time with them, it was she who told me get Oz's thyroid checked, she looked at him, said her opinion was labXGSD and he had a thyroid issue - good enough for me, she was right! They were fantastic with follow-up, told us if we needed to return her we could, we kept an open dialogue with them, we even boarded with them once.

If I were looking for a GSD, I wouldn't hesitate to call her or recommend talking to her. At the end of the day, if you are spending over $1,000 on something and you aren't doing your own research, a fool and their money are soon parted. What one person on the internet says is good, isn't always. 

Sometimes I think what happens is someone wants "A" dog, but they want "C" dog's price, so they settle on "B" and then don't necessarily convey the whole truth, so people get inflated senses of comfort or recommendation. I remember when my ex and I bought our first plasma tv, they had a hefty price tag back then, anyways, a friend told us, oh no, you order from this company, half the price - yes but they didn't spell Panasonic right  We bought from a reputable store, not on-line from some foreign country, they bought a forgery/knock-off. Now it might be OK for a $50 purse, but when you are talking about lives, animal lives, and the price quality is, you want to make sure you are buying what you want. 

The only way to do that is research and recommendations, but if most of the people you know, don't know much about your preferred breed, you might have to listen to internet experts. Except, because you are new, haven't been around to watch long enough, you don't know that these experts have dogs far beyond their scope, they are languishing talented dogs, their vision of the breed is significantly skewed or their idea of doing something with their dog, is getting a $10 pledge for the humane society walk-a-thon. What I am saying, is recommendations is only one very small part of the purchase process and all recommendations should be treated with a grain of salt.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

The local PD K9 officer across the street refered me to his breeder.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Tara's breeder I found in Dogworld magazine. She no longer breeds. Talked to her on the phone and then spent 5 hours up there just discussing dogs. She had tons of information and was pretty much always available to help. She chose the perfect puppy for me. 

Endi I found in an add in the USA magazine. That is a long story. They also are no longer breeding, but were not very helpful when I was having problems. 

Treue's breeder I found through a club member. He was getting a puppy from the litter so I called her breeder, then sent him a long letter about what I was looking for in a pup plus my deposit. He was pretty communicative, but at this point I didn't tend to go to a breeder for things. By the time I got Treue I was no longer looking for breeders, but for a specific dog. 

How I got Nike is also a long story, but I liked the pedigree and knew the kind of dogs her breeder tended to produce. 

I had a few other dogs that didn't work out. The rest I have bred myself.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I grew up with gsd's, back then, of course it was the parents decisions (my dad had a working dog in the army, he's always had them as well)

When I moved out on my own, my first 'bought' one was a newspaper ad, lucked out with him, all old grafental herding lines, but heck I didn't know that

Second one, I was into the show 'thang', so found an am line breeder and got him.

Third one, was my agility dawg, a rescue I was only going to foster, but became a foster failure.

Fourth one was a good friend of mine who was a breeder, she was crossing her am line dogs with ddr dogs (von hena c), was breeding a bitch I liked for the last time, and that's how I got Dodge.

Masi I got after Sami (rescue) passed away, Dodge was aging, I wanted 'his' lines or atleast close to it, the availability was via kleinenhain and that's who I went with.

I would recommend Masi's breeder , depending on what your (general your) looking for..and a couple others that I didn't get dogs from that I know personally.

There are ALOT of dogs out there that I admire, and alot of breeders I admire, and can say I wouldn't hesitate to get a dog from them sight unseen. 

However, it's really disturbing to read some of the threads on this forum recently, having major issues with "big name" breeders. 

I keep a list and do my homework thoroughly, I can honestly say, the dogs I've had/have, I really can't gripe about them or the breeders.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I wanted a dog to compete with(not podium, but club level/newbie) and saw many dogs from the breeder I chose doing well in the sport and other venues. I had started a thread on lines(not breeders) and the discussion is what made me decide on which lines to go with. 
I was very lucky to be informed early on, a good breeding match where I admired the sire and the breeder who was breeding to him, the timing was perfect. I wish I could have the exact same thing happen when it comes time to get another dog....the stars were aligned.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

When I got Kenya (RIP), my first GSD, I was referred to the breeder by a training acquaintance. I got Kenya as an adult, she was returned to her breeder and the breeder was considering re-homing her. A mutual acquaintance thought that she could be the type of dog I was looking for (adult GSD for competitive agility and obedience). After I was put in touch with her breeder we went out to meet the dog, liked her and she fit what we wanted, so were invited back and she was given to us. I bought Nikon from the same breeder. This time I wanted a puppy of the type she was breeding and really liked the dam both on the training field and her temperament around the house. Took a gamble not being able to meet or observe the sire (in Germany) but did get to meet the sire's breeder when he visited the US. Indy and Coke are rescues/shelter dogs. Legend I got from a local breeder friend. I've known her/seen her on and off at events and training locally for years and she approached me about breeding a litter using Nikon as the sire. I hadn't planned to get a puppy from the litter but my plan on getting one form a different litter did not work out and she talked me into keeping a male puppy.


----------



## MilesNY (Aug 12, 2010)

I find the bloodline I want, then I look for breeders who are up to my standard who have those lines. With Khaleesi, I literally looked up a bitch I really liked in person to see what other siblings were in the states and producing, found names, googled the names and found out where two of them were and that the female had been bred. I do not think there is a shortage of decent breeders out there for people who are interested in doing homework and learning before just buying a dog. 

My newest addition, I wasn't looking for at all, but when the offer was made and she checked everything I was looking for, I went for it. Sometimes you don't find them, they find you.


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

I found Gnash's breeders through pedigree search and the breeder's willingness to allow me to test the litter for puppy selection and if selected, give full registration.

Creasy's breeder belonged to the same club I trained with and saw her dogs for several years plus watched the litter from week 1.

Both have proven bloodlines/achievements on paper and real world.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

just happens that our last pup was from breeder our vet recommended based on the level of care his dogs received and their temperament.

Vet was a recognized breeder of a different large dog breed.


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

I looked locally for what I liked. Went to shows in Perry and made friends. I put too much trust in my first attempt and got burned. I learned more about research and fact-checking as well as what to really look for in my second breeder. Knowledge, early development, active in many venues, always available for questions. No regrets with my most recent!


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Through this forum, actually  The moment it was decided that I could have a dog, I Googled "German Shepherd Dogs", found a couple of breeders online, and came to the forums. The breeders I found basically checked out well on paper, though I later learned that all 3 of them were not breeders I would want a dog from. By some stroke of luck the breeder that several members recommended to me was one I did not find through Google, but the kennel was in a city I would be visiting later that month anyway so it was a matter of convenience. That ended up being the breeder I eventually chose.

Looking back the dog I got was more than I was prepared to handle, but the breeder himself is wonderful, as is the dog he picked for me. Any difficulty I had with raising my puppy was all on me and my inexperience, though I'm very glad I went the route I did. Learned a lot and now I can't imagine having a different kind of dog. Dependent on the litter/breeding I would be happy to have another dog from the same breeder. I would definitely work with this breeder again in a heartbeat - he is supportive and helpful and all around just a pretty great guy.


----------



## arby665 (Nov 21, 2012)

My first GSD I did all the research myself. I am very happy with Karly but I can't say the same about her breeder. Once they had my money they were never heard from again. They wouldn't even answer my emails. Once my Tia (rescue) passed away I was on the hunt for another pup. It was 2 dogs on this forum in particular, Gavin & Nikon (love them both), who led me to Briggs breeder. I would recommend her to anyone. Love my boy and Julie has been great.


----------



## OUbrat79 (Jan 21, 2013)

My friend had gotten a GSD and so when I was finally looking into getting mine I ask where he had gotten his. I started talking to her on facebook and told her what I wanted. When she had a litter I sent a deposit and she would send me pictures of the puppies. We decided together which puppy should be mine. I never met her dogs till I went to get Ammo, she lived about 4 hours from me and I worked 12 hour shifts at the time. My friend loved his dog and I trusted his judgement. I am so very glad that I found her and that I got Ammo. Her and I still talk a lot through facebook. Any time I need help with something she is there. We talk usually at least once a week. 

Since getting Ammo I have moved about 800 miles away from her. I have been talking to her about our next puppy. I plain to make the 800 mile drive to her place to pick up our next GSD. I have got many dogs from many breeders but she is one of the only ones who has wanted to keep in touch. She is always excited to know how Ammo is and she is excited to see him when we pick up our next pup (probably in the next year).


----------



## gaia_bear (May 24, 2012)

I found Cuervo's breeder almost by accident, had full intentions on getting a puppy from my Training Director but wanted to keep my options open and a google search led me to Raino. Asked a couple of people on the forum their opinion, sent a lot of emails back and fourth and almost a year later brought him home. I'm completely ignorant to bloodlines and pedigree but couldn't be happier with him although he's a little crazy and a tad overwhleming at times. I wouldn't hesitate to get another puppy from them, the level of support and encouragement that I've gotten has been wonderful. 

Gaia she was a pull on my heartstrings purchase from a BYB, zero intentions on buying her but she followed me to my car so she came home.


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

Word on the street around here is Raino breeds some good dogs. He went to the worlds several times with that male kofi. Watched him judge a trial some months ago, very educational. Real results.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

I didn't read all the responses. 

I found Recons breeder through my old trainer. I met about a dozen of their dogs and liked them all. I had also been told of a time when one of that breeders dogs had a genetic issue and they did everything possible to help the owner through it. That is extremely important to me! I understand these are living breathing creatures and with the health statistics of the GSD today it's bound to happen. I'm sure every breeder at some point has ran across something. 

I found Kimbers breeder, partly from here and partly from SDA. I have seen tons of their dogs, met many owners and really like them. They have been extremely easy to work with and are always available. They also stand behind their dogs. 

I look for breeders that not only have dogs that are successful in bite sports but successful in every venue. I want feed back from competitors, pet homes and I really want to see some of their dogs in "real" work like, SAR, or LE. I found it was easy to find a dog that can go to a training field and work. Or one that was a great hiking/camping buddy. Or one that liked to snuggle on the couch. What I find more difficult is finding breeders that breed for dogs that are real and confident enough for serious work, stable enough to be an active member of the family and calm enough to just hang out on the couch when it's been a long day. If a dog can't meet all these requirements, then it doesn't belong in this house.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

After many failures at finding either a good breeder or rescue for months I was very discouraged. I was at my vet for an appointment with Jazzy and was discussing a rescued GSD I was considering with the vet and asked her opinion on the breed and the breeders in the area bringing their dogs in. She recommended the breeder, and also recommended I speak to one of their techs who was involved heavily in the breed as well for her opinion. The tech called me a few days later and confirmed what the vet had said, so I contacted the breeder. I even searched the forum and found a recommendation from another breeder that I was considering which was very encouraging.

I got a response back quickly and was encouraged by the friendliness and openness of the email. We spoke several times and she agreed she could find me a good match, even offering to help me import a dog if I didn't find a match in her kennel. She answered all my questions and was honest that the litter she had planned was going to be available earlier then I had planned, I was in the process of moving in the summertime so was looking for a fall or winter litter. Since it was the only litter she had planned as they were moving later in the year as well I moved my entire schedule up so I could take him home. 

The main things I liked were the following: Open communication, their dog’s accomplishments and titles spoke for themselves, they truly stand behind their dogs and their pride is evident. The dogs they bred were extremely versatile and active LE, SAR, service dogs, and family pets. But the dogs I met personally settle in the house and are loving companions.

I spent many hours over at the breeder's house with the litter and was treated like family. She encourages updates and was a great help and support when I was dealing as a first time owner of a GSD puppy with drives  Diva, Delgado's mother is an amazing dog and I love seeing some of her traits obvious in Delgado :wub:

In the end I found a breeder who *I* was comfortable and confident in and I got an amazing dog.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I found my breeder in an hour-drive-distance. It was my last try before giving up on a good GSD. Can't believe after searching for so many years that I found the right breeder so close by.


----------



## onyxena (Oct 24, 2007)

Although this is not a German shepherd breeder, I have opted to purchase a Shiloh this year from a family I have become well acquainted with. I met them at a regional show specializing in this breed and really was amazed at how gorgeous and well behaved the dogs were. I was admiring her stunning 6 month old female and we ended up exchanging info and staying in touch. She is breeding this female who will be 3 this year to a male I have met several times who has done very well in shows. He is gorgeous, calm very regal, aloof but kind, alert, basically everything I want in my next dog! 
Both parent have had extensive health testing done. I have met several of this breed and much like the GSD, there are some that are more the type i like and others I don't care for that much. Overall though, I have been quite impressed with their looks, health and temperaments. While not the same as the GSD, For what I want in my next pup, they absolutely fit! I definitely plan to have more GSDs eventually, but will likely rescue.


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

I've had a few German Shepherds by now from both breeders and rescues. Since you're talking about finding a breeder, I'll leave the rescues out of my post.

My first (when I was a teenager) came from my father. My father and those dogs have long since passed away. All of his old paperwork was lost many years ago in a fire and to be honest I didn't pay that close of attention back then to even know enough to find any similar lines. 

My husband found Dalton in a newspaper ad, I think. Just took me for a drive one day and stopped at this house with a litter of GSD puppies. Met the dam of the litter. She was very social. When I seen the puppies I couldn't walk away without the unique looking little black one with the silver hair between his toes (I was only familiar with black and tan at that time). Breeder told me it happened sometimes when they bred to this particular sire. But I knew that puppy was special. 

As Dalton grew I learned a ton about these dogs and really wish I had paid attention to my father when I was young. As I was researching and learning I found many resources on the internet and became fascinated with a dog that had recently come to the states named Belschik von Eicken-Bruche. I started following who was using him and bringing him into their blood lines. This lead me to a breeder I already knew, Lisa Clark (Admin. on this board and at the time so was I). I watched and followed her breeding program for a few years before I said anything to her. Lisa is the breeder of our boy Sundance (Ezio zu Treuen Händen). 

My husband started coming with me to training and one day on the way home he looked at me and said he wanted his own German Shepherd that he could train in some type of scent detection. I told him I would email Lisa. He said he wanted to check out a breeder that had recently moved (with his dogs) from Germany to MN named Stefan Schaub. I had met the breeder before at different training events and a training friend of ours who had a puppy from him recommended him highly. I emailed them and they had just had a litter of pups a day or so before so along came Butch (Dario von der Staatsmacht).

Both breeders have been very helpful and supportive to my husband and me. Lisa has really been a big help from a distance with my countless emails on all sorts of topics and is a very encouraging and knowledgeable person. Stefan has been a huge, huge help in training both our dogs and I love talking to him about all the German Shepherds he has seen in person and worked. Especially the working line dogs in Germany. He is a treasure trove of knowledge on this breed and has no problem sharing his knowledge. I would and many times do recommend these 2 breeders. 

Training dogs, competing and just being around other GSD people has enabled me to meet a few dogs and breeders now and even if I don’t personally own a dog from them there are a few other breeders I’d also recommend. For example; I have known Chris Wild for a few years now. I have met dogs from her kennel, happy owners/handlers of her dogs. I have been to her home. I have been out to pizza with her and her husband, Tim. I would also recommend her and her kennel. There are a few others too. However, if I have no personal experience with a kennel, I will NOT recommend or comment. 

Most the time I try to recommend something that seems like it would be a nice fit (i.e. if you’re asking for showlines I wouldn't recommend workinglines or if you’re asking for someone in MN I don’t recommend someone in MI, etc.).


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Only one of mine came from a breeder, Dexter is a BC and he turned out to be a really great dog. I did do research on his breeder, liked what i read and liked what other people had said. Dexter turned out great. The others are rescues. I dont know what Tyson came from maybe working lines who knows,


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I got Aiden while I was working at a vet in NY. He was 5 months old and sick and living there, and when he was healthy enough I decided to take him home to foster him...And he never left. Best decision I've ever made. 

Carma came from a local breeder (again in NY) who belonged to my club at the time. I wanted a black and tan male but ended up with the coated sable female because she was awesome since the first day I saw her.

Tulah came from a breeder who I had known about before, then met and became very close friends with. He flew to Germany with his female to breed the litter and so far I have been very happy with my little girl.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

I found Ollie's breeder locally, an hours drive from my house... I met with the breeder a few times, met all her dogs and she sat and talked with us for hours. At the time I was a complete GSD newbie and didn't even know there were different lines so all I was after was good temperament and health. I also had no plans for and didn't know much about dog sports, I was purely after a pet dog. I found quite a few people who had or have owned dogs from her and only heard positive things and that many of these people had dogs living 14+ years so I put a deposit down. 

So far he has been an amazing first time GSD, I've learned so much more about the breed, dove right into several sports and found that I was hooked! I also completely fell in love with the breed because of him and nothing puts a bigger smile on my face then watching the pure joy on his face when he's working. :wub:

I only found out later through this forum that he is a SL/WL cross but he has definitely helped me learn more about what I want in a dog, he has been a fabulous teacher. I am planning on hopefully bringing home a WL female next year and am starting all over on the search for a breeder and am completely and totally overwhelmed, LOL. :help:


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

This is the kind of information I could have used when I was looking for my first GSD. Individual experiences and what qualities they looked for and ended up with.

Would have been a great start to a search!

Thanks everyone for contributing.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i don't like referring people to a breeder online because i
don't know anything about the person i'm referring to the 
breeder.

i found my breeder in Dog World.


----------

